# Frozen chute deflector cable on Craftsman blower



## bw77 (Dec 15, 2013)

Craftsman 247.88790 snowblower.
4-way joystick controls the chute left-right and deflector up-down.

Here's the parts diagram:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/1507200/P0712014/00002?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=

There are 2 cables that run from the joystick (36) to the cable guide (48).
The rear one, that raises the chute deflector is frozen. If I can't free it up
I want to replace it, but the parts diagram does not show cables.

How would I find the part if it's not shown on the diagram?
Online Chat with sears was of no help at all.

Is it just a matter of buying generic cable, cut to length and solder on new ends?


Thanks.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

It would appear that # 54 & #61 on the diagram are the cables


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I see on the parts list now that they are listed as cable ties, would sears really charge $4 for a zip tie???


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Okay I see it now, #36 on the diagram and on the list is a complete control assembly and it's not cheap. They don't show the cables seperately on the diagram because they don't sell them seperatly. I would try to soak your cable in some penetrating grease and free it, otherwise look for a different type of cable that you can use as a substitute. I certainly wouldn't pay for the $$$ their asking for that Control assembly.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Frozen with ice or frozen with rust?

You can get a cable luber like this:


----------



## bw77 (Dec 15, 2013)

Frozen with rust. Thanks for the cable luber link.


----------

